# Bunny's buns



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 13, 2009)

After a lot of back and forth between DH and I regarding size and ear preference, we've finally found our bunnies! 

This is a link to their ad on petfinder, but I don't know how much longer it will be up. http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14824156 but just in case, I snagged the picture. 





They are currently being called Prometheus & Persephone, but since they are both girls at least one of them really needs a new name.  They will be getting fixed tomorrow or Thursday and will come home on Thursday or Friday. I AM SO EXCITED!! According to the shelter they are Rex or Rex mix, so I'm not really sure how much bigger they will get (they are about 4 months old right now). The one on the left is apparently quite the escape artist and they both love rearranging their temporary living quarters. The volunteer told me that between the two of them they are using the litter box 80-90% of the time. The one on the left was the first to approach me, climb in my lap and give my whole face snuffles. The gray one hung back a little more, but was also very friendly. She had to do a nibble check of my jacket, jeans & shoes. lol The one on the left did a little mini binkie while I was visiting. :inlove: 

I'm off to double check that I have everything I need. xoxo


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2009)

I am _so_ excited for you!!! How did you ever find such a beautiful pair of bonded bunnies?!! I swear, if I had been in your area, I would have had my adoption application in for them well before you. At least I will know where to pick them up when I am ready... 

myheart


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 15, 2009)

According to the paperwork, the guy who brought them in was the neighbor of the owners who could no longer afford to keep them (working two jobs just to pay bills, no time for the buns). It also says that he'd like to keep in contact with the new owners. (hmmm...) The staff said he's been in every day, sometimes just to visit the girls and sometimes to drop off supplies. 

They were relinquished on the 7th, posted on petfinder on the 10th, I saw them after hours on the 11th, and was there before the doors opened on the 12th. lol The employees told me that they've always had a hard time adopting out pairs in the past and didn't expect these girls to go so quickly. HA! I think my favorite thing is that the gray one has a little curl to the fur on her rump. It's so incredibly sweet.

But the wait is on, now. I guess it's been a busy adoption week (yay!) so the girls are scheduled for Monday, but hopefully they can get moved up to today or tomorrow. 

And since they are so much bigger than the Holland Lops I was looking at, I get to enlarge the NIC cage.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 15, 2009)

Update: DH is bringing them home in 2 hours! GAH!!! Off to pick names


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

AWESOME 

They are 2 beautiful bunny's.


----------



## myheart (Oct 15, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how fast things move when you know it's right and it's something you really want?!!! Keep us posted on how your new babies settle in... 

myheart


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

They've settled in really well. Originally I was going to house them in my office/craft room, but so far I've moved everything out except my desk and file cabinet. I thought I would work my way up to having a bunny room, but no. lol We still haven't decided on names (we have a theme with our pet names). I think I'm going to head to Goodwill soon and pick up some small area rugs because one of them seems to slip on the floor in there.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

We have names! DH and I have a theme with our pets- their names are all characters from the Marvel Universe. In that tradition, we have renamed the girls Storm (gray) and Jubilee (the other one). Now I just need to get some better pictures of them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2009)

That is great news! They are so cute too!

Sounds like they already have their slaves trained well too.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh, those are two BEAUTIFUL Bunnies.

I can hardly wait to watch them grow up.

Hurry with the pictures.:waiting:

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow are they gorgeous!!! Congratulations on your pair!

They may go through some changes as they mature. Be prepared to house them separately (different rooms/divide the room/cages and let them out alternately) if they change their minds about being cuddle bunnies


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Elf Mommy- being litter mates won't prevent that? 

And speaking of my little angels... someone peed (twice) when I let them out of their cage into the room & was out of the room for 5 minutes getting more hay. Ugh. Note to self- only let them out when I'm completely prepared. :/ 

What's almost funny about it is that she peed exactly where their litter box will be when I switch the corner that the cage is in. I guess I better get on that, huh? I'm going to be enlarging their cage, so would a second litter box be in order?


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 18, 2009)

We are heading to some sort of home improvement store tomorrow so that I can make a floor for the girls. I thought I had a lot more linoleum than I actually do, so I was only able to make a little protection in the corner where their litter box is... Hopefully I can find some textured sticky back lino squares at the store tomorrow. I'm stocking up on zip ties so I can give them a third floor sometime this week. Oh, and hopefully I'll remember to study for my cultural ecology exam tomorrow night.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh how cute! I am so jealous of rex owners--that fur is amazing to feel! Hope you have lots of fun with your girls! I like the names too!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 19, 2009)

They really aren't as good with the litter box as the shelter led me to believe... Jubilee peed outside of the cage 3 times today, and they both poop everywhere... Sigh. But they both binky around and flop after some exercise time, so at least they are happy. I'm a little nervous about picking them up because I don't want them to get hurt, but I did with both of them today & I was able to stroke their noses until they were totally relaxed. I noticed that their nails seem really long, so I'm going to trim them tomorrow morning. I've never done it before so I'm a little nervous, but I've read loads of tips on RO, so I feel prepared.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 19, 2009)

Rex nails can look a bit longer because of their short fur, but it's always good to get them used to handling, and you used to how to do it! Bunnies often lose some of their litterbox habits in a new environment because they want to mark it as theirs. This will probably go away, plus once they're spayed (I'm guessing with an adoption fee of $5 and an age of 4 mo that they aren't already spayed) it will also improve. Baby bunnies are really hard to litter train--they either will use the box, or they'll just go everywhere. I'm so glad they're happy there! It's so wonderful to see bunnies binky and be so happy. :inlove:


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 19, 2009)

They were spayed on the 15th. It's a county shelter & many of the vets volunteer their time to spay/neuter. (They also do low cost s/n for non-shelter animals). I was thinking part of the litter box issue could have been because I pretty much had to climb into their cage to get to it (it was originally in the back corner). I moved it to the front corner so hopefully I'm not invading their territory when I handle it now. I moved their food and water to the back, but they like when I touch those dishes.  

I tried to clip their nails earlier, but I think we were all a little too nervous. I did get a good look at them, though. I could see the quick in all the nails I looked at, which is a big relief to me. Some of them didn't seem too long, but I saw at least two that looked a little twisted. :? I'm going to try again later tonight. 

I need to do something about the flooring in the rest of the room. I can tell they want to race but they don't have very good traction. They also chewed through the baby gate & escaped into the rest of the basement. Naughty bunnies. I zip tied some extra NIC panels to it so they can't escape again. They both like to stand up on their back feet and peer out the doorway. Neither of them really seem to like when I try to groom them, but I'm not taking it personally since we are so new to each other. 

They both seem to like my husband better. lol But maybe it's because he doesn't go into their room as frequently as I do. But when he does, they both go running to cover him in sniffles.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 20, 2009)

I managed to misplace the nail clippers yesterday, so I didn't try last night. I did add an extra litter box into the corner that Jubilee had been peeing in. I also am trying to keep the hay in the litter boxes limited to 1/4 or so. That way their bottoms are all the way in the box when they nibble on the hay. It went well last night as there was much less poop outside of the box than there had been. I'm also thinking about getting grated litter boxes, but I'll get to that eventually. I have a bunch of pictures to post, but I have to get on the desktop to do that...


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 21, 2009)

Resizing pics....


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 21, 2009)

whah? 





Hoppy Bunny on the left, Storm on the right





lounging, showing off her shaved tummy





"Mama, don't take her picture. I'm right here and I need ATTENTION!"





"Sister, whatchoo doin? You know Mama left the door open? Come play!"





"Storm is sleepy now, Mama. You go now."


----------



## myheart (Oct 21, 2009)

Awe... I can never get enough cuddle-bunny pics...:bunnyhug:Thanks for posting this one, it really made my day.

myheart


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 22, 2009)

Jubilee escaped from the rabbit room this morning.:grumpy: I obviously didn't zip tie the NIC panels on to the baby gate very well, because she got between the panel and the gate and chewed a much larger hole. Thankfully, she hadn't gotten into the main part where the TV & desktop are. When she tried to hop away from me she hopped into a dead end. I just sat down and called her and she came right to me.:biggrin2: She doesn't like getting picked up, but she's happy to stay in my arms once I've got her. 

Storm was sitting in one of their litter boxes the whole time, giving me a look that said "I didn't do it, Mama. I'm the good one!" lol 

After I put Jubilee back in the room, I sat down and really secured the NIC panels to the gate (to the wood this time). Storm sat in my lap the whole time, facing out so she could supervise. Jubilee did some binkies, tried to climb my back and then did a DBF right in front of me. It totally made my heart skip a beat! LOL I knew what she was doing, but it still scared me half to death. I guess escaping is harder work than I thought.


----------



## Kohana (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww soo adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 23, 2009)

Jubilee might or might not be part mountain goat.  She has climbed the summit of my back a dozen times already today. I was on my hands and knees, rearranging their towels and she climbed right up. She didn't jump down when I started to move, so she got a little ride. She is also the queen of the DBF. Storm is much more laid back and likes to snuggle in my lap when I'm studying. I :hearts: snuggles.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear back from someone on craig'slist about a jute rug that would cover the entire floor in the bunny room. Best of all, they are giving it away for free! Hopefully, 8 bunny feet and 4 sets of crossed fingers are enough!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm trying to find a local source for hay that doesn't require me to buy a literal ton. LOL I know the girls go through hay quickly, but not that quickly! I brought home some Oxbow orchard grass and they both went wild for it! I think the funniest thing is when one binkies & it startles the other one, so she does a binky in response. Storm did something I've never seen before- she did a hop from a periscope position. Wild! New pics soon...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 25, 2009)

A hop from a periscope position, that had to be something to see!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 27, 2009)

If only she would do it again, but this time when I have my camera. lol 

Nothing much is going on around here, although it has hailed the last two days.  Winter is starting early, I guess. 

They love having free roam of their room, and I can tell they both want to explore the rest of the basement. I just haven't done any bunny-proofing, so it's not going to happen for a while. Maybe Veteran's Day or Thanksgiving weekend when I have an extra day off from school. That's probably when I will add a third story to their NIC cage as well. 

I don't have any pictures of the current setup, but it's a 4x3x2 pen with a shelf on the back & right side. I'll be moving the shelf to the left side & litter box & food to the right. I think the 3rd story will actually be a 3rd & 4th, but I haven't worked it out exactly right in my head. There is a window on the left side of their cage & I want to build it up high enough that they can look out if it, if they wanted.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 27, 2009)

<a href="http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=12411"><img src="http://www.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/12411/badge200.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=12410"><img src="http://www.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/12410/badge200.jpg"/></a>


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 28, 2009)

o your girls are sooo beautiful, the dont even look real  look like little stuffed bunnys


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 28, 2009)

We all say thanks! :bunnydance: I find them to be pretty darn cute, myself. I got the most amazing pictures of them last night! I'll get them posted some time today.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 29, 2009)

Some different pictures of the girls: 

only the cool kids get to hang out in there:





Bunny in a Bag, Jubilee version:





take 2:





Disapproving bunny sticks her tongue out at you:





Disapproving Bunny disapproves. (it's blurry because I didn't want to blind her w/ the flash)





Bunny in a Bag, Storm version:





Bunny kiss (and that is about how pale I am  ) :


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 29, 2009)

This picture requires the background story.  I was studying at my desk and happened to look back at the girls to see Jubilee in the "groom me, please!" position. Storm obviously wasn't in the mood and flopped right on top of Jubilee's head.


----------



## Kohana (Oct 29, 2009)

Aww they are both so beautiful! I love their ears


----------



## myheart (Oct 30, 2009)

If this isn't disapproval, I don't know what is...!!! 






Your babies look so sweet together. Must be true-love with all of their cuddling. 

myheart


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm going to try and get a video of them taking a ride on my back. I think it's just part of our cleaning routine now.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 1, 2009)

Basil is hit! I think Jubilee puts herself in a sort of mini-trance in order to be able to chew faster. lol I could see her wheels spinning the first time I gave it to them- "Oh! Must finish before Storm!!" Because Storm usually finishes first and then tries to finish Jubilee's food. 

They really don't like getting picked up. I'm not sure how to get them more comfortable with it, but I need to. They love to climb all over me, but clearly it has to be their idea.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 2, 2009)

I finally managed to clip their nails! Despite the fact that I have an 8" long scratch on my neck/chest I will call it a complete success. I did Jubilee's nails first. She is so cute. I tranced her, but she kept startling out of it. I had to trance her at least once per foot. But it went really well & she loves her craisins. 

Storm was a little more challenging. She is definitely stronger than Jubilee. I had to snug her in really close, but once I got her tranced she stayed that way until I got to the very last nail, so I had to do it again. 

Jubilee let me hold her and pet her after I finished, but Storm wanted nothing to do with that, hence the big scratch. And Storm has no interest in craisins. I think I'll get some yogurt treats & see if those go over better. 

They have both been scratching their ears a lot, so I checked for evidence of ear mites but I didn't see anything. I'm making a vet appt. for a general check up today or tomorrow. I didn't hit the quick at all, but that's probably because I went conservative with how much I took off. I need a better quality pair of clippers and we'll try again in a few days.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 3, 2009)

Nothing much going on around here. I'm waiting for Thanksgiving weekend so that I can rebuild their cage. And I'm really just avoiding making some boring, repetitive business calls and finishing homework. :juggle


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 5, 2009)

I got up this morning, stumbled into the kitchen to start a pot of coffee. As I was standing there, waiting for it to finish brewing I noticed there was something weighty atop my foot. I managed to pry one eyelid open and looked down to see Jubilee loafing on my foot. As my brain requires a minimum of 16 oz. of coffee to function, it took me slightly more than a moment to realize the issue. 

The issue: Bunny room is in the basement, directly beneath my bedroom. Kitchen is at the opposite end of the house on the same floor as my bedroom. Jubilee was in the diagonally opposite room of where she was supposed to be. 

More pressing issue: I have not finished bunny-proofing the basement, let alone the main floor. I was sincerely hoping that the stairs would be too intimidating. HA! 

I have clearly been warned. A bun slave must never relax in their duty to serve.


----------



## Kohana (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha oh dear! Escape artists at large!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 6, 2009)

Jubilee clearly thinks she's ready to be a free-roam bun. I just need to get with her program.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 8, 2009)

Jubilee has completely destroyed the baby gate and everything I've done to reinforce it. :grumpy: I feel bad, but I had to shut the door to their room.  They both love to watch through the doorway, but I haven't made it to a home improvement store for hardware cloth, and I don't have anything to cover cords. Besides, they're only about 5 months old. They will have years to explore the house as free roam. :/ 

One of the 3 times Jubilee escaped yesterday, she sat in front of our sliding glass door and watched the rain. It was super sweet.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 9, 2009)

Do you ever have those moments that are just too funny to be real? The ones that really belong in a movie? Had one of those today.  If only I had thought to take a screen shot... :foreheadsmack:

I've been hanging out in the bunny room today, doing some homework. I left to make lunch and put my son down for a nap and didn't close up my laptop. I had a spreadsheet up on the screen and I came back in to find one of the cells contained:

bunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

I just about died laughing. The page was also about 100 rows farther down the page than where I had left off, so I scrolled back up to where I had been working to find:

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop

where I had been working right before I left the room. :shock:

Now, I can understand "lop" as they are right next to each other on the keyboard, but "bun" is not so easily explained. Obviously they are geniuses  so the real question is whether they will use their powers for good or evil...


----------



## myheart (Dec 14, 2009)

Any new updates on the fur-kids? It has been a while since the last one, and I just want make sure that all is well with you.

myheart


----------

